# Blinkers not working? Bad relay? Help please!



## vdubvr6x (Jan 13, 2005)

the car is an 01' A6 2.7t. When i turn the blinkers on, left or right, they started pausing instead of the consistent blinking and would stop. try it again, it would blink a couple times pause and stop. now they dont even go on at all..
the hazards work fine so its not the bulbs..my high beams work fine..is it a relay? if so where do i find it or if anyone has had similar problems what is the solution? 

THANKS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

Im' not sire if audis are the same as vws but in my car the hazard button is the relay. When you use the signal put your hand on the hazard button and you may feel it click the blinker, hopefully u can get your signal to work to test it.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

just had a problem with mine and replaced the hazard relay/switch only to still have problems. Real easy fix for mine was this:
Blow air across blinker switch while moving up/down/back/forth to remove dust and gunk...Then, since that helped but didn't solve my problem, I used CRC Electrical Component Contact Cleaner with the red straw and repeated and then let it air dry...Problem solved.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Blinkers not working? Bad relay? Help please! (vdubvr6x)*

The turn signal stalk often fails because of a broke ribbon cable.
Common replacement item in Audi and VW vehicles.
Here is a DIY.
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec162.shtml


----------



## vdubvr6x (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Blinkers not working? Bad relay? Help please! (Eric D)*

thanks for all the input!


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

I just sprayed WD40 into the stalk to clean it out today. 
Right after, the blinker wouldn't stop blinking for a couple mins and then it didnt' blink again. I think the WD40 had to evaporate a little. But it's all good now. 
I'll keep posting and let you know how it works in the future.


----------

